# Color filters for B&W enlarger?



## darin3200 (Jun 1, 2005)

When I bought by Beseler 23C II included was a box of "Beseler Variable Contrast Filters For Black and White Printing" and on the side is "Polycontrast Filters (Set of 7)". Does anyone know what these are used for?


----------



## KevinR (Jun 1, 2005)

When using variable contrast paper(most papers are) you use the filters to control the contrast. The VC paper when printing without a filter is about a #2 contrast. So anything below 2 lowers contrast and anything above increases contrast. The 23C can use either filters up in the filter slot near the lamp or filters that go below your lens. I like to use the filters near the lamp personally.


----------

